# Gee, you must be really good



## theletch1 (Nov 3, 2006)

One of the guys that works at a hospital to which I make deliveries everyday has been doing "wrastlin'" for some sime. Yes, the smack talking, spandex wearing type.  He found out from hearing a conversation that I was having with his boss that I study aikido.  Over time we've had several conversations about the martial arts and he's shown some interest in actually studying.  My concern was that he would actually think that the MAs were simply entertainment like the wrestling instead of a true path.  Early this week he met me on the dock with a big grin on his face.  After my initial "Howdy" he tells me that he has begun studying the martial arts and given up the wrestling.  I asked which style.  "Karate" he replied.  "Oh, which style of karate?"  After I named of a couple of sub-styles for him he recognized Shotokan as being the style from his dojo.  This led to him giving me a list of how much better he was at karate than the rest of the beginner students because of his wrestling training.  Then he said something that nearly made me spit coffee all over him in an attempt not to laugh.
"I'm doing so good that I've only been to two classes and the instructor told me he was gonna give me special training.  He's gonna teach me to be an uke."

Do ya think I should have explained to the guy what an uke really is?:uhyeah:


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 3, 2006)

No. :EG:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 3, 2006)

oh, he's gonna have so much fun.

sincerely, sounds like he's going to really enjoy himself.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:


> No. :EG:


 
I agree 

And as a side note, one should never diagree with one who has sniper cats


----------



## bydand (Nov 3, 2006)

Tell him what?  I didn't hear anything about no darn uke. 

 Let him find out himself, just might drop the attitude a notch or two and who knows, he might even learn something about the arts not just being who can roll around the best.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 3, 2006)

Make sure to keep us updated on his "special training":lol2:


----------



## Kacey (Nov 3, 2006)

I think he'll find out how much losing a wrestling match can be like being uke soon enough...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 3, 2006)

Remember, it's a privlige to be Uke!

He'll probably really enjoy it if he did pro-style wrestling.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Remember, it's a privlige to be Uke!
> 
> He'll probably really enjoy it if he did pro-style wrestling.


 

Yea he should


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 4, 2006)

theletch1 said:


> One of the guys that works at a hospital to which I make deliveries everyday has been doing "wrastlin'" for some sime. Yes, the smack talking, spandex wearing type.  He found out from hearing a conversation that I was having with his boss that I study aikido.  Over time we've had several conversations about the martial arts and he's shown some interest in actually studying.  My concern was that he would actually think that the MAs were simply entertainment like the wrestling instead of a true path.  Early this week he met me on the dock with a big grin on his face.  After my initial "Howdy" he tells me that he has begun studying the martial arts and given up the wrestling.  I asked which style.  "Karate" he replied.  "Oh, which style of karate?"  After I named of a couple of sub-styles for him he recognized Shotokan as being the style from his dojo.  This led to him giving me a list of how much better he was at karate than the rest of the beginner students because of his wrestling training.  Then he said something that nearly made me spit coffee all over him in an attempt not to laugh.
> "I'm doing so good that I've only been to two classes and the instructor told me he was gonna give me special training.  He's gonna teach me to be an uke."
> 
> Do ya think I should have explained to the guy what an uke really is?:uhyeah:



:lfao:

I love it.


----------



## Shizen Shigoku (Nov 5, 2006)

Lucky guy.


----------



## wee_blondie (Nov 12, 2006)

Poor guy!  Just cos he don't speak MA!!

Yeah, I know the types.  All big and puffed up cos they've done a couple classes and think they're _ninja's_!  Give it a couple months though, he might actually open his eyes and amass some humility.  You never know - he may surprise you.

_Don't judge a book by its cover......it may conceal a hidden weapon!_


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 12, 2006)

wee_blondie said:


> Poor guy! Just cos he don't speak MA!!
> 
> Yeah, I know the types. All big and puffed up cos they've done a couple classes and think they're _ninja's_! Give it a couple months though, he might actually open his eyes and amass some humility. You never know - he may surprise you.
> 
> _Don't judge a book by its cover......it may conceal a hidden weapon!_


I'm really hoping that the guy gets a wake up call and begins to understand that there is more to the arts than what you can see. I have no real animosity toward him.  I suppose it's more of my way of saying "Welcome to the club." by not explainin what an uke is.  He's a tough guy physically and will be able to handle anything a quality instructor will be willing to throw at him.  Haven't talked to him in the last week as his schedule rotates and I'm always there for my delivery at the same time.  I'll keep everyone posted on how he does.  Who knows? He may even become a member of MT one day.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 12, 2006)

Letch, this story is just too funny! :lfao:  I have no idea how you kept your composure.  I just wish we could get pictures!


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 13, 2006)

theletch1 said:


> One of the guys that works at a hospital to which I make deliveries everyday has been doing "wrastlin'" for some sime. Yes, the smack talking, spandex wearing type. He found out from hearing a conversation that I was having with his boss that I study aikido. Over time we've had several conversations about the martial arts and he's shown some interest in actually studying. My concern was that he would actually think that the MAs were simply entertainment like the wrestling instead of a true path. Early this week he met me on the dock with a big grin on his face. After my initial "Howdy" he tells me that he has begun studying the martial arts and given up the wrestling. I asked which style. "Karate" he replied. "Oh, which style of karate?" After I named of a couple of sub-styles for him he recognized Shotokan as being the style from his dojo. This led to him giving me a list of how much better he was at karate than the rest of the beginner students because of his wrestling training. Then he said something that nearly made me spit coffee all over him in an attempt not to laugh.
> "I'm doing so good that I've only been to two classes and the instructor told me he was gonna give me special training. He's gonna teach me to be an uke."
> 
> Do ya think I should have explained to the guy what an uke really is?:uhyeah:


 

If I were in your position, I wouldn't have to explain-  my reaction would've said it ALL!  Sure, I might not have spit coffee on him, but I'd have to excuse myself.  I'd walk away laughing so hard!


----------



## exile (Nov 13, 2006)

theletch1 said:


> ... he said something that nearly made me spit coffee all over him in an attempt not to laugh.
> 
> "I'm doing so good that I've only been to two classes and the instructor told me he was gonna give me special training.  He's gonna teach me to be an uke."
> 
> Do ya think I should have explained to the guy what an uke really is?:uhyeah:



What I'm fairly sure I would have done in your situation is look at him astonished and say `_What???_---you're gonna get trained to be uke?? I've been doing martial arts for a decade now and my instructor still won't teach me that... you know, you might be the only person in the class who gets to be uke...let tell you something, there's gonna be a lot of very jealous, angry people in class when the word gets out!'

Then look at him kind of furtively and sort of mutter,`umm...you know, a few people might start trying to actually, um, _hit_ you because because of that... I dunno... I sure would if I were in your class!'


----------



## morph4me (Nov 13, 2006)

exile said:


> What I'm fairly sure I would have done in your situation is look at him astonished and say `_What???_---you're gonna get trained to be uke?? I've been doing martial arts for a decade now and my instructor still won't teach me that... you know, you might be the only person in the class who gets to be uke...let tell you something, there's gonna be a lot of very jealous, angry people in class when the word gets out!'
> 
> Then look at him kind of furtively and sort of mutter,`umm...you know, a few people might start trying to actually, um, _hit_ you because because of that... I dunno... I sure would if I were in your class!'


 
Seems like you have a bit of a mean streak, I admire that :cheers:


----------



## exile (Nov 13, 2006)

morph4me said:


> Seems like you have a bit of a mean streak, I admire that :cheers:



Only when it's needed!


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 14, 2006)

All in all he's a pretty good guy.  He just bought into his own character a little too much when he was doing the pro-type wrestling.  I had a chance to talk to him for a few seconds monday morning while I was making my delivery.  Asked how class was going.  He said "Um, ok.  Gotta go." and that was that.  Not sure how well his "special" training is going so far but I'll keep talking to him and looking for a crack in the ego to allow me to actually have a serious conversation about how little being better than everyone else has to do with the martial arts.


----------



## g-bells (Nov 14, 2006)

i'm new to this forum and i train in jkd so what is uke?


----------



## airdawg (Nov 14, 2006)

Uke=Attack, or someone who gets beat in front of every one in class. Demonstration and training purposes only.


----------



## g-bells (Nov 14, 2006)

thank you sounds like that would be perfect for the guy mentioned. humility humbles therefore leading to understanding. hope he gets the picture and learns from it.


----------



## bydand (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeah, he is the one that is well versed in the art of tapping out.


----------



## g-bells (Nov 14, 2006)

i personally think egos get in the way of learning. if you enter a situation wanting to learn then you should be humble and like a sponge be willing to absorb what it taught to you


----------



## The Kidd (Nov 14, 2006)

g-bells said:


> i personally think egos get in the way of learning. if you enter a situation wanting to learn then you should be humble and like a sponge be willing to absorb what it taught to you


 

If it were that easy it sure would make teaching and taking class alot better.


----------



## exile (Nov 14, 2006)

The Kidd said:


> If it were that easy it sure would make teaching and taking class alot better.



The way I think of it is, humility is part of growing up (aka learning what the world is really like, that it's not all about you, that you put your pants on one leg at a time like everyone else, that there was a big wide world here before you came along and it's gonna be there long after you're gone, etc). And unfortunately, a lot of people never really grow up. Spend a quarter of an hour talking with them and you can still hear the callow, hopelessly ignorant 12-year old they once were, convinced that they are the center of the universe. We get older but we don't necessarily grow up... not sure why that is.

Who knows, maybe serious training in MA will help this guy. When he's been uke for a while and begins to realize that he's an absolute killer punching-bag-substitute, maybe some sense of reality will begin to seep in there... it _could_ happen...


----------

